# LG's OLED Family Stands Tall at CES 2016



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It’s beginning to look like LG Electronics’ choice to go “chips all in” with OLED displays was a great strategic move, and they’re actively reaping the benefits of their decision to stay with the technology. This past week, LG was literally “on fire” (to quote Value Electronics’ Robert Zohn) at the Consumer Electronics Show 2016, creating a Fire Marshal’s special at a press conference that ended-up being a standing room only affair. Shockingly, LG leaves CES much as it arrived: the only manufacturer shipping OLED televisions in the United States.










LG unveiled two new series of OLED televisions with a grand total of eight new models at the Las Vegas event. The new EG (largest: 65-inch class) and G6 series (largest: 77-inch class) both feature a new Picture-On-Glass design that measures incredibly thin (the G6 series is a mere one-tenth of an inch thick); bezels are also minimalistic, giving these televisions a fresh and sophisticated appearance. Internally, they feature newly tweaked High Dynamic Range and color capabilities that LG believes will result in obtaining the industry’s new Ultra HD Premium status just released by the UHD Alliance. What’s more important, the televisions’ HDR capabilities are both compliant with the most widely used HDR formats (HDR10 and Dolby Vision). With 10-bit panel and 10-bit processing power, these televisions sport a wider color gamut giving them a color variation capability reaching a billion (close to fulfilling the larger DCI/P3 color specification). This means gradations and shadings have the potential to be seamless and smooth.

“Our 2016 OLED TV lineup features a long list of innovations, such as Picture-on- Glass design and HDR Pro, which are featured prominently in the G6 and E6 models,” said Brian Kwon, President and CEO at LG’s Home Entertainment Company. “By upping our OLED TV game every year, we are driving innovation in the TV space so that more consumers will see and hear about the benefits of owning an OLED TV. We think 2016 will be a game changing year for this category.” 

Both series ship with soundbar speaker systems developed in conjunction with Harmon/Kardon. LG says this kind of design keeps the sound drivers pointing directly forward (many thin bezel televisions have drivers angled downward). For a weighty presentation, the soundbars are equipped with extra woofers for added bass performance. 

All models will ship with the company's next gen webOS Smart TV Platform (webOS 3.0).

LG says the G6 (passive 3D) and EG (passive 3D) series will be available in early 2016, joining their current C6 (curved, passive 3D) and B6 (flat, no 3D) televisions. It will also continue to manufacture and sell its lone 1080p OLED model. Pricing for the new G6 and EG series are unknown at this time, with the exception of the G6 65-inch model, which hits the street with a $6,999 price tag.

You may recall that Panasonic announced its intentions re-enter the OLED market last fall. The company did show their new curved 65-inch CZ950 OLED television at CES, however there isn’t a planned ship date for United States customers at this time. 

We’ll take a look at what CES 2016 had to offer in the LCD realm, next.

_Image Credit: LG Electronics_


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting this news. I am happy to see that LG is going all in OLED technology. I am surprised that no other manufacturer had anything to present for OLED.. Hopefully more will join and will bring down prices.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

tripplej said:


> Thanks for posting this news. I am happy to see that LG is going all in OLED technology. I am surprised that no other manufacturer had anything to present for OLED.. Hopefully more will join and will bring down prices.


Panasonic did show an OLED set...and are shipping in Asia and Europe. When they'll land in the US is anyone's guess... hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## husky1055 (Jan 26, 2016)

$6999 for a G6 65". The 77" will be substantially more costly!!! I guess prices will come down in the future but for now the G6 are not for mass market.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I have been closely watching OLED technology as the next real replacement to my current TV. I'm really happy LG has really gotten a ton of momentum with these and am really excited to see the continued improvements. I would like to see more brands on the market and the prices to come down even further, but I think that's an eventuality. Panasonic needs to release theirs here in the US, too.

I hope my Pioneer Elite will continue to last a little while longer while I wait!!


----------

